# un peso placido e un po' greve di natura



## deserto

Ciao a tutti!
Qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare un po' un pezzo tratto da _La speculazione edilizia_ di Calvino:

Quinto fu preso da un'acuta invidia per tutto ciò che sentiva muovere tra le persone di quel tavolo: senso degli interessi, attaccamento alle cose, passioni concrete e non volgari, desiderio d'un meglio non solo materiale, e insieme un peso placido e un po' greve di natura. 

Il mio problema inizia dopo "e insieme...":
1. Volevo sapere se ci è omesso un "di" tra "insieme" e "un", quindi vorrà dire: "...desiderio di un meglio non solo materiale, e insieme di un peso placido..."?
2. Cosa vuol dire questo "peso placido", un ambiente placido? Una mentalità placida?
3. Se la frase dovrebbe essere "un peso placido e (un po') greve di natura", qual'è il sinonimo di "greve" in questo caso? O cosa sarà questo peso greve di natura?

Grazie mille in anticipo!


----------



## Necsus

Come continua?
Perché francamente da questo stralcio non è facile capire a cosa si riferisca Calvino, per assurdo potrebbe anche essere l'intestino carico di quanto mangiato a tavola...!
E, al di là del significato, potrebbe anche esserci un gioco di parole, infatti nell'uso letterario _placido_ può voler dire _naturale_, e _greve_ può voler dire _pesante_, quindi sarebbe in pratica una ripetizione: un peso naturale pesante per natura ...!
Ma forse è solo una mia fantasia... 

Comunque non direi che manca _di_, si tratta solo dell'ultimo elemento di tutto l'elenco.


----------



## deserto

Grazie mille! Necsus!! Hai ragione che solo da un pezzettino come questo, è difficile capire bene cosa voglia dire in fondo un tipo come Calvino ... Però qualsiasi opinione mi aiuterà a raggiungere un'idea più chiara
Buon weekend!


----------



## evrix

Secondo me il _di_ non ci va, il peso e' una delle cose che percepisce 'sto quinto: attaccamento, passioni, desiderio e peso; oltretutto le prime tre cose fanno tutte pensare ad un certo dinamismo che si contrappone al peso con cui si conclude l'elenco.


----------



## deserto

Benissimo! Un altro passo in avanti! Grazie evrix!
E quindi volevi dire, qua, "insieme" vuol dire "nello stesso tempo"? E quindi si può dire:...e nello stesso tempo (Quinto percepisce anche) un peso placido (tranquillo?) però un po' pesante per sua natura (?)
Grazie di nuovo! E scusatemi se ne ho troppi problemi...:$


----------



## evrix

Si, direi che insieme ha il significato di "nello stesso tempo" con un senso un po' avversativo, di contrasto rispetto alle altre cose. placido è un aggettivo che mi fa venire in mente la frase "le acque placide del lago": mi fa pensare ad una cosa immobile. Greve ha un senso più *pesante* di pesante... non è solo un peso ma un peso che ti impedisce di muoverti. Il senso generale dell'ultima frase dovrebbe essere che, accanto agli aspetti dinamici si percepisce un qualcosa che immobilizza e che è insito nella natura delle persone, almeno di quelle presenti nel racconto.


----------



## deserto

Chiarissima!! Grazie mille evrix!! Ora mi trovo!


----------



## Astropolyp

evrix said:


> Si, direi che insieme ha il significato di "nello stesso tempo" con un senso un po' avversativo, di contrasto rispetto alle altre cose. placido è un aggettivo che mi fa venire in mente la frase "le acque placide del lago": mi fa pensare ad una cosa immobile. Greve ha un senso più *pesante* di pesante... non è solo un peso ma un peso che ti impedisce di muoverti. Il senso generale dell'ultima frase dovrebbe essere che, accanto agli aspetti dinamici si percepisce un qualcosa che immobilizza e che è insito nella natura delle persone, almeno di quelle presenti nel racconto.



Interessante. Quinto sembra provare (una momentanea?) invidia per quelle persone perchè sono abbastanza vitali da avere interessi e obiettivi nella vita, ma non sufficientemente sensibili e introspettive da guardare oltre alle proprie faccende quotidiane e avere inquietudini esistenziali. 
Può avere senso ciò che ho detto in relazione al ritratto che Calvino dà del protagonista?


----------



## deserto

Più o meno così... Direi che Quinto prova un'ividia per quelle persone "pratiche" o "pragmatiche" (in parole semplici), perché diverso da loro, lui è un certo intellettuale, una figura un pochettino pochettino abulico (un po' come lo Zeno sotto la pena di Svevo), che però ora vuole mettersi a fare la speculazione edilizia. Quindi si capisce.


----------



## evrix

Un po' di note all'italiano:


 _ora mi trovo_ è un po' da milanese (forse anche napoletano), non sono sicuro che si dica solo a *M*ilano ma di certo a *R*oma suona strano; sarebbe _ora mi *ci* trovo_ ma è un po' old-fashioned
il senso di _fu preso_, più che _momentaneo_, è _subitaneo_, cioè una cosa tipo _si accorse tutto ad un tratto di_
più o meno *è* così, comunque _è_ e _così_ si possono omettere, specie nel discorso diretto; _più o meno così_ in genere serve per rispondere a domande su quantità:
quanto ti serve lungo il cavo ?
più o meno così (magari facendo segno con le mani...)
 
_una figura_ è femminile e quindi _abulic*a*_, non farti tradire da _pochettino_ che è un avverbio
_sotto la pen*n*a_, forse meglio _della penna_ o _che esce dalla penna_, ma non è molto colloquiale; _lo Zeno di Svevo_ è più comune
_si capisce_ è un modo di dire che ho sentito da parecchi stranieri che parlano italiano, però messo così in italiano non si capisce quello che si deve capire . Il concetto espresso dall'autore? Il fatto che il protagonista provi invidia ? In genere si usa nel discorso diretto, quasi come un intercalare in risposta.


----------



## Astropolyp

evrix, se con la tua nota sulla subitaneità/momentaneità dell'invidia di Quinto ti riferisci al mio precedente post, beh, io quel _una momentanea?_ non lo associavo affatto a _fu preso_ (e sinceramente non capisco come tu possa aver fatto un tale collegamento).  
Se invece stai parlando d'altro, ti prego di perdonarmi e di ignorare questo post.


----------



## evrix

Mi pare l'unico motivo che faccia ritenere l'invidia subitanea o momentanea...


----------



## Astropolyp

evrix said:


> Mi pare l'unico motivo che faccia ritenere l'invidia subitanea o momentanea...



Quinto invidia la vita di quelle persone perché è stanco della propria inerzia e delle proprie inquietudini. Ciò non implica tuttavia che vorrebbe davvero essere come loro. Questa almeno è la mia impressione. Ecco cosa c'è dietro quel _momentanea_.
Non stavamo facendo una traduzione parola per parola del testo, evrix…


----------



## evrix

Mi baso sulle due righe che ho letto, e comunque fu preso non implica momentaneo, nel senso che l'invidia è cominciata in quel momento ma non è detto che sia finita...


----------



## deserto

Buonissime le note!! Scusatemi se a volte mi sbaglio proprio per imprudenza, come " figura abulica"; ed a volte per la mia ignoranza! !!
Grazie evrix!


----------



## evrix

Imprudenza 
Non pensavo di essere tanto temuto 
Comunque, per essere prudenti (in questo caso non si usa concordare col singolare del verbo), metti all'aggettivo la stessa lettera del sostantivo: 99% non ti sbagli.


----------



## deserto

Xiexie evrix


----------

